# Play Your Character Like A F#cking Boss



## VengerSatanis (Mar 28, 2017)

*Play Your Character Like A F#cking Boss* is a quick and easy read filled with undefiled wisdom.

The PDF is live on DriveThruRPG... and it's already received a couple complaints! 

Don't play a mild mannered character like those other guys - you want to be the f#cking boss, right?  Right!!!

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/208142/Play-Your-Character-Like-A-:):):):)ing-Boss

*VS*


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 29, 2017)

I thought this was an expansion to Offices and Bosses (http://howl.fm/audio/playlists/4996/hello-from-the-magic-tavern-presents-offices-and-bosses)


----------



## VengerSatanis (Mar 29, 2017)

MNblockhead said:


> I thought this was an expansion to Offices and Bosses (http://howl.fm/audio/playlists/4996/hello-from-the-magic-tavern-presents-offices-and-bosses)




Nope.  It's an expansion of *How to Game Master like a ing Boss*.


----------

